# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Met Jay Cutler

## Johnny W.

Met Jay Cutler last night @ the John Sherman Classic in Houston,Texas. Man, what a pro! He was really HUGE and he put on a great show. He said he was 295 and had started his Arnold prep 4 days before. He also said he WILL BE DOING THE OLYMPIA THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!! Great news for fans of his. He went way out of his way to help everbody he could and stayed way later than most people. The guy is a true professional and a credit to this sport. Best of luck to you Jay!!!!!!!!

----------


## jarrett

your next MR. O, 2003!!!! he will be at the dallas nationals next week.
14 more weeks till the ARNOLD CLASSICS...

----------


## Jack87

I would love to see Jay knock Ronnie's ass out of the Olympia crown...

----------


## saboudian

With gunter and cutler in the O, i wonder if ronnie has any fans left...

----------


## tt333

Olympia next year will be good, I have a feeling ronnies going down. Either by Cutler,Gunter or Levrone.

----------

